# Got a new hunter hooked!



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

So I've taken my wife out calling coyotes before, but never had anything come in. 
Well for our anniversary I got what I wanted to do in the day and she got the night.
I said we are going to go out calling. She was hesitant at first as she doesn't see why I like doing it so much, but a deal was a deal. We got up and headed out to my "honey hole" I've never taken anybody here before. We set up and I started calling. I was whispering to her what to watch for and to be slow with her movements, after 10 mins she started to lean over to tell me something when I spotted movement in the brush. She must of seen it too because she froze. Out pops a coyote at about 150 yards and its closing fast. She gets ready and asks if she should shoot it, I tell her to wait a second and let it get out into the clearing. Well she moved the rifle alittle and the coyote locked'em up. It stood there looking at us and I told her if your on him take him now. She fired and at first I thought she nail it, but it circled once and took off. I watch as it ran away and could tell she had missed, barely but still a miss. 
I turned to her and the look on her face was priceless! She was shaking so bad there was no doubt why she missed! She could hardly talk she was so excited. Then she says the best thing I've heard her say, "lets go make another stand" She asked if I get that way when I'm hunting coyotes and I say everytime. If I didn't I would probably quit.
We didn't call in anymore but I know she's hooked. 
Gotta love coyote hunting!!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh and she was leaning over to tell me she was bad luck and I should just go without her!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

That is awesome! Glad to hear it!


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice work Mike. That's awesome. I had a similar experience this morning (missing a coyote). The excitement never gets old, but it sure does make some shots pretty shaky.


----------

